# Freud FT3000 VCE Table Insert Issue



## andyk (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I have purchased a Freud FT3000 3 1/4 HP router and am in the process of building a table. I am to the point where I need to make a decision on the table insert. My problem is the largest insert that I can find is a 9x12 with a 1/4 inch support lip. The measurment at the width of the handles which do not seem to be removable is 11 7/8" which means that I would have to dismantle everything to do any maintenance, and bit changes would be a PITA. 

Anybody have any suggestions to get around this? Even a commercially bought table would have this problem.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

andyk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have purchased a Freud FT3000 3 1/4 HP router and am in the process of building a table. I am to the point where I need to make a decision on the table insert. My problem is the largest insert that I can find is a 9x12 with a 1/4 inch support lip. The measurment at the width of the handles which do not seem to be removable is 11 7/8" which means that I would have to dismantle everything to do any maintenance, and bit changes would be a PITA.
> 
> ...


If you rotate the router on the insert plate so the handles are diagonal to the opening you should be able to remove it without interference.


----------



## andyk (Mar 25, 2008)

That is a possibility that I didn't think of. It is counter intuitive since the template mounting guide says to have the flat parallel to the front edge of the insert. Is this not a concern? Thanks for the quick response as I really need to move forward and get this done.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Unless your plate is pre-drilled, you can mount it any way that works best. Also, depending on how your handles are mounted on your router, you can always just pop the plate up out of the table until it just clears the surface, then turn the plate and router together until you can lift it out.

Hope I'm describing it clearly

Oak park has some 11 inch plates. 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-BP11-


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi andyk

You may want to take a hard look at the links below, I have two Freuds and two of the CMT tables and the router is just right for the table..

11-3/4 x 14-3/4 insert plate

They are running a great deal on this table at 289.oo dollars note the list price...

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-500-02-Industrio-Precision-Clearance/dp/B000Q930DO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1207266973&sr=8-1


OR

You can buy just the top for 234.oo dollars by why just buy the top when you can get the complete thing for 289.oo
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-501-09-Phenolic-Router-Insert/dp/B000Q95W1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1207663664&sr=1-1


NOTE THE FREEEEEE Shipping 

OR
Just the insert plate for 80.oo bucks
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-501-1...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1207664229&sr=1-2


===========




andyk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have purchased a Freud FT3000 3 1/4 HP router and am in the process of building a table. I am to the point where I need to make a decision on the table insert. My problem is the largest insert that I can find is a 9x12 with a 1/4 inch support lip. The measurment at the width of the handles which do not seem to be removable is 11 7/8" which means that I would have to dismantle everything to do any maintenance, and bit changes would be a PITA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Rotating it on the insert is not an issue as long as the mounting or access holes do not interfere with anything like the hole for a starting pin, etc. Also, as Doug said you may be able to mount it parallel and just "fish" it out by rotating as you lift.


----------



## andyk (Mar 25, 2008)

Bob,

While I will admit it looks impressive there are only 4 reviews, and yours was the only good review. I get the feeling that this table is somehow associated with Bench Dog and the products I have seen at the local WoodCraft store did not impress me. Can you eloborate any further?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi andyk

read the links below

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...-11-5-handle-spread-how-prevent-problems.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...strio-router-table-system-orange-cabinet.html

This table was sold by http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/
But he has a new model out now...that's why it's a great deal,,,
Most don't get it ,,, then fence can be use both ways but I use the ones I have with swing away...........that's to say you just swing the fence back and pop out the insert but most of the time it's not needed, with the BIG center hole you can change the bit out very quick and easy..

==============


andyk said:


> Bob,
> 
> While I will admit it looks impressive there are only 4 reviews, and yours was the only good review. I get the feeling that this table is somehow associated with Bench Dog and the products I have seen at the local WoodCraft store did not impress me. Can you eloborate any further?


----------



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

*Update?*

Andy,
Did you come up with the insert for your FT3000. I have one and am looking also. I realize this is an old post but I am interested on what you bought and how you like it.

I would like to build a permanite table for the same router within the next year or so and trying to get everything lined up before I start.

Thanks

Rick in Pittsburgh







andyk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have purchased a Freud FT3000 3 1/4 HP router and am in the process of building a table. I am to the point where I need to make a decision on the table insert. My problem is the largest insert that I can find is a 9x12 with a 1/4 inch support lip. The measurment at the width of the handles which do not seem to be removable is 11 7/8" which means that I would have to dismantle everything to do any maintenance, and bit changes would be a PITA.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyk (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Rick,

Sorry about the delay in responding. I ended up going with the JessEm plate and drilling it my self. The plate is SMALLER than the handle dimension which meant that I had to drill and mount the router at an angle and it is still a pain to lift out of the table. It worked at the time but when I build a bigger better table I will probably get a piece of 1/2 plate aluminum cut to my dimension instead of using what is available.


----------



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, 1/2 in plate? that would be one solid mount. Might be a bit of over kill, but at least you know it won't sag.


----------



## steveb624 (Dec 12, 2010)

I would remove the handle that does not have the switch. It would make it a little easier to get in and out. If it is going to be a dedicated router in the table. Also, if you're going to put your router in on an angle, make sure that you can comfortably push the sliding collet changing device where you can get to it. If you don't, then you may be trying to change a bit with your hands and arms at odd angles.


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

I've got this router mounted in an HF 9x12 plate. The trick is to use the original sub-base plate as a guide making sure the router is angles at about 45 degrees more or less. I can get it in and out without any problems. This from an old guy with arthritis everywhere it is possible to get it.

Burt


----------



## itsodd (Dec 13, 2010)

Have a look at this.
It`s in Norwegian, but you will understand it from the film.
The template comes with the Kreg plate.

youtube.com/watch?v=Jj64eYO6uZ4


----------

